# Schwedenplaner 2009



## FlipDaFish (16. September 2008)

Moin moin,
wollte mal den alljährlichen Schwedenplaner eröffnen.

Also ich bin mit ein paar Kumpels vom 02.05 - 09.05.09 in der Hütte Göboet. Der ein oder andere wird wahrscheinlich schonmal da gewesen sein und kann mir evtl. ein paar Tips geben was man auf keinen Fall vergessen sollte...

War letztes Jahr schonmal am Åsnen, damals aber in der Villa Solhelm. War traumhaft! Hatte auch nen kleinen Bericht geschrieben.

Also, bis denn...vieleicht "schippert" man sich ja mal über den weg...

FlipDaFish


----------



## Manuel (16. September 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Hallo,

Endlich nächstes Jahr auch wieder in Sverige.#6#6#6

Vom 22.08.09 - 12.09.09 in Grythyttan am Torrvarpen.


----------



## Lenkers (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

vom 5.9.bis 19.9.09 in Värmland |rolleyes

und irgendwann im Mai für ne Woche bei Freunden in Småland


----------



## mkl1611 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

vom 17.07. - 01.08.2009 an den Bolmen in Skogen


----------



## daniel_ (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

wir wissen noch nicht so ganz genau wohin es 2009 gehen soll...
Vermutlich ende Mai nach Värmland...
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand infos über nen paar interessante Seen-Aborre??
Gern via Pm

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## maesox (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Servus #h,


zwogel0,Hechtschaedl,meiner Einer und drei weitere Verrückte, werden uns ab dem *16.Mai* *2009* eine Woche lang in *Västervik (Blujebo)* "vergnügen"!!!!!!


TL
Matze


----------



## Bernd 18 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Hallo zusammen

Mann ist noch lange hin wir fahren erst am 10,10,2009 nach Haus Gökboet und sind jetzt schon ganz heiss.
Ist halt auch einfach klasse da zu sein bei Ulli und Mona.


----------



## marlin2304 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Nächstes Jahr geht es zwei mal an die Schären, das erste mal im Mai und dann im Oktober nochmal.


----------



## Bernd 18 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

das mußte jetzt sein marlin zack rein in die wunde hast du ein glück direkt zwei mal nach schweden.respekt und Petri


----------



## maesox (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

........Er muß es wieder übertreiben!!!!!!!!!#h



Viele Grüße
Matze

PS: ..........will auch....#t


----------



## marlin2304 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



Bernd 18 schrieb:


> das mußte jetzt sein marlin zack rein in die wunde hast du ein glück direkt zwei mal nach schweden.respekt und Petri



Wollte dich nicht verärgern, sorry!
Hast doch auch schon gebucht.#6

Ok, habe vergessen, im Februar geht es noch an die Bodden.:vik:


----------



## Bernd 18 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Hallo Kai
nee war spass ich finds geil das du es schafst zwei mal nach schweden zu fahren und wünsche dir ein riesiges petrie.
( mann muß auch jöne könne )

gruß Bernd


----------



## marlin2304 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



Bernd 18 schrieb:


> Hallo Kai
> nee war spass ich finds geil das du es schafst zwei mal nach schweden zu fahren und wünsche dir ein riesiges petrie.
> ( mann muß auch jöne könne )
> 
> gruß Bernd



Danke dir,
dass ist bei mir auch die Ausnahme, fahre normaler weise nur im Oktober nach Schweden, freu mich aber tierisch.#h


----------



## maesox (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Ach komm Kai,da kommts dann darauf auch nimmer an. Wie wärs wenn du einfach ne Woche verlängerst!!??

........dann sieht man sich #g
Grüße
Matze


----------



## marlin2304 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Matze,
hätte nichts da gegen, aber da sind noch drei andere mit von der Partie.#c
Meine Frau fängt auch schon an zu mosern.#d

Buch du doch nochmal im Oktober eine Woche.:q


----------



## Schwedenulli (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Vom 01.01.09 - 31.12.09 am Åsnen :vik:
...und 2010 wohl auch genauso, hoffe ich...
Liebe Grüße aus Småland
Ulli
P.S.: Haben heute den ersten Schnee....
P.P.S.: Hau rein Lars, leg noch son` Pfund nach...;o)...


----------



## Bernd 18 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

gruß an alle

grüß dich Ulli.

ja das mit dem mopper das kenne ich auch , aber hört auch irgendwan auf .

Ja ich kann mir vorstellen das du dich tierich freust ich wäre genauso.

Aber wie gesagt dauert noch was länger freu mich aber trotzdem jetzt schon.

gruß Bernd


----------



## lille pojken (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



Schwedenulli schrieb:


> Vom 01.01.09 - 31.12.09 am Åsnen :vik:
> ...und 2010 wohl auch genauso, hoffe ich...
> Liebe Grüße aus Småland
> Ulli
> ...


 

Hejsan|wavey:

Vom 01.01.09 - 31.12.09 ca 35 km von Simris entfernt#6
2010 ganz sicher das gleiche:vik:

P.S hatten auch Schnee aber mehr Regen|gr:

P.P.S werden wohl auch Urlaub am Vänern machen:q

MvH Lars

Hejdå Ulli


----------



## Schreck2 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Hallo Leute,
auch ich bin einer der Schwedenplaner, jedoch stehe ich noch ganz am Anfang. Ein paar Jungs und ich haben im Sommer beschlossen, im nächsten Jahr nach Schweden zu fahren. UND NUN BITTE ICH UM EURE HILFE/TIPPS:
Nach Schweden geht es für uns zum allerersten Mal. Wir haben keine Ahnung wohin. Das einzige was wir wissen ist, dass wir angeln wolln und dass wir die zwei Wochen teilen wollen, sodass wir eine Woche noch in einer möglichst nahe gelegenen Stadt verbringen. Ein Zwei Tage Kanutour über einige Seen/Flüsse wäre auch schön.
NUN ALSO DIE FRAGE: Könnt ihr mir irgendwelche Tipps geben, wo wir unser Glück finden können, evtl Auskünfte über Unterkunft und Preise??

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Lenkers (1. November 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

@Schreck2
für Schwedenneueinsteiger bietet sich eigentlich Südschweden/Småland an.
Als Fluß fiele mir da spontan der Helge å ein. Er fließt durch eine Reihe von netten Seen und es gibt hi und da auch ne Kanustation. 
Nen fertigen Trip mit Kontaktadressen kann ich nicht anbieten, da ich Schwedennomade bin und daher jedes Jahr woanders aufkreuze.
Aber die Vorplanung eines Urlaubes ist eh die (2.)schönste Zeit. 
Viel Spaß dabei und
hejdå till sverige 2009

Nachtrag: wg. Unterkünfte und Preise müsst ihr noch´n bissl mehr input geben ... Monat-Woche/Stuga oder Camping; wie viele Jung ... etc


----------



## Johann (1. November 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

@ Schreck!
Wie wäre es mit dem Fegen? Ist ein gutes Fischgewässer und bekannt für Kanufahrten...insofern#c.

#hJohann


----------



## Bernd 18 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Hallo Leute

Es gibt so viele schöne ecken in Schweden,hab ich gelesen.

Genau so haben wir alle glaube ich angefangen aber auch lieben gelernt.

Es gibt wenig worte um so einen tripp zu beschreiben man muss ihn erleben.

schau einfach mal ein paar seiten an wir haben bei Schwedenulli angefangen und 

sind heute noch da, es lässt einen einfach nicht mehr loss schau dir die seite mal an.

Unser tripp fängt erst 10,10,2009 wieder an und wir sind jetzt schon heiß.

gruß bernd


----------



## seifi04 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Hallo wir fahren nächstes Jahr vom 13.6-27.6   in dieses HausFerienhaus Särvsjö Mittelschweden Haus Dalripan Ferienwohnung Unterkunft Urlaub  

liegt in der Region Härjedalen.  Und ich muss zugeben ich kanns kaum erwarten und zähle schon die Tage. Ist wwar etwas weiter,aber ich glaube der Tripp lohnt sich. http://www.herjedalen.se/download/18.1ced8211016f515ac7800030/Herjedalen+tysk.pdf


----------



## litzbarski (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Hallo,

ich fahre im nächsten Jahr zweimal nach Schweden. Zuerst fahre ich mit drei Kumpels in der letzten oder vorletzten Maiwoche (leider nur für eine Woche) an den Kalv und das zweite mal fahre ich mit Freundin und Kind für 2 Wochen vom 18.07 - 01.08. wieder an den Kalv (da kommt dann ein anderer Kumpel mit Frau und drei Kindern mit- natürlich in ein separates Haus). Ich kann es kaum erwarten ...

Andre


----------



## stanleyclan (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

hi ich ahbe mal an euch Schwedenprofis eine Frage, und zwar ob jemand von euch schon mal an dem Schwedensee "Fängen" war?? kann man auch auf google/maps nachschauen!


----------



## eddyguru (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Nabend,

yeah.Buchungsbestätigung ist heute mit der Post angekommen.Im Mai gehts mit vier Leuten an die Schären.Die Vorfreude ist jetzt schon riesig.Da jucken jetzt schon die Finger und die Jerks zappeln schon nervös im Keller herum.

@Andre 
Viel Spaß am Kalv und natürlich dicke Fische#6

@Marlin
Ich denke wir werden uns über den Weg laufen.Sind die gleiche Woche dort.

gruß

Eddy


----------



## maesox (12. November 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Hallo Eddy #h,


ich hoffe wir uns auch!!!!#6#6#6


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## marlin2304 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Hallo Eddy,
na dann können wir ja mal#g. Super, bist du zum ersten mal in Bjulebo?
Wird dir gefallen.


----------



## eddyguru (12. November 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Nabend,

@maesox

Ich hoffe es,aber bis jetzt haben wir noch kein passendes Haus für eine weitere Woche gefunden.Wird aber schon klappen#6

@marlin
jepp dat machen wir#g.Dort genau sind wir das erste mal.Dieses Jahr waren wir in Adriansnäs.Ist mit dem Boot ca 45 min entfernt denke ich.Insgesamt der vierte Schärentrip.Ich hoffe die Mamas sind bis dahin mit ihrem Geschäft fertig#c,müsste aber passen.

gruß

Eddy


----------



## maesox (13. November 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

...Dann müßt ihr bei uns einziehen!!!


----------



## marlin2304 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



maesox schrieb:


> ...Dann müßt ihr bei uns einziehen!!!



Super Matze, danke dir, dann kann ich ja auch noch eine Woche verlängern.:vik:


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (13. November 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

soo dann reihe ich mich auch mal ein ... 
ich bin sehr wahrscheinlich 2-3 wochen im Sommer in unserem zweiten zuhause .... 
außerdem hoffe ich das ichs im herbst für mindestens eine woche schaffe ... 
wenn das wetter passt, dann genau wie dieses jahr auch nochmal an wheinachten ( also wenn der see zu is mit eis und es richtig kalt is) ... an dieser stelle .. hat einer erfahrungen mit eisangeln ???
lg und allen vieeel vieeeel spaß mit hecht barsch und Co


----------



## daniel_ (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

na,wer plant 2009 noch in Schweden Urlaub zu machen???


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> .... hat einer erfahrungen mit eisangeln ???
> lg und allen vieeel vieeeel spaß mit hecht barsch und Co



Hallo,

versucht es auf jeden Fall an Kanten auf Barsch mit Minnipilkern.
Gibt es in Deutschland nicht. Aber wenn ihr Biltema in der Nähe habt, die haben die Dinger im Doppelpack und diese sind meine Favoriten. Wenn ihr den See nicht genau kennt, einfach sehen wo ander schon vor euch 
Löcher gebohrt haben und es dort versuchen.

Viel Erfolg
Detlef


----------



## peter II (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

ca 3 Wochen Öland von Ostern bis 1. Mai :vik:
und dann vielleicht nochmal Pfingsten eine Woche#c


----------



## hechtangler_tom (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Ich bin nächstes Jahr auch wieder in Schweden. vom 09.05.-16.05. Es geht diesmal an die Schären.


----------



## dragon2204 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

23.05-30.05 beim Ulli.
Ich hoffe das wird richtig Geil.
Habe nur leider jetzt erst gesehen, das der Zander erst ab dem 01.06 wieder gefangen werden darf. |kopfkrat
Naja sind eigentlich auch wegen den Hechten da.
Aber auf Zander wollten wir eigentlich auch mal einen abend gehen. Kann man nix machen.
Gruss
André


----------



## Palerado (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Mahlzeit alle zusammen:

Meine Freundin und ich sind vom 20.6. bis 04.07 bei Ulli und Mona.
Ziele für dieses Jahr:
Hecht 90+
Und vor allen Dingen: Andere Fische. Vor allen Dingen Zander, Aal und Schleie.
Ausgestattet mit feinsten Tips kann da eigentlich nichts schief gehen.

Daniel


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Ich bin nächstes Jahr auch wieder in Schweden. vom 09.05.-16.05. Es geht diesmal an die Schären.



Hallo Hechtangler_Tom,

wo genau fährst Du den hin??

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## hechtangler_tom (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Der Ort heist Bulebo oder so. Weis allerdings nicht genau wo das liegt.


----------



## eddyguru (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Der Ort heist Bulebo oder so. Weis allerdings nicht genau wo das liegt.


 
Moin,

meinst du Bjulebo?

Denke mal schon,dann sind wir schon zu dritt hier ausm Board,die zur gleichen Zeit dort sind#6

@dheilwagen

hat uns sehr gut gefallen letztes Jahr bei euch im Stätdchen:m.Werden wahrscheinlich dort noch ne Woche dranhängen.

gruß

Eddy|wavey:


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @dheilwagen
> 
> ...


Hallo Eddy,

danke für die Blumen!!
Seid herzlich Willkommen.

Hechtangler_tom schaust Du hier http://kartor.eniro.se/query?mapstate=6&mapcomp=;;;Rastplats%20%D6re%20%C4lv;;;91631;BJURHOLM;;;

Petri Heil
Detlef


----------



## ajaekel (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Hejda,

bin vom 10.8. ab an 3 Wochen in Schweden - erst eine Woche mit dem Zelt in Dalarna und dann runter ins Värmland um dort dann in der Nähe vom Gröcken noch 2 Wochen im Haus direkt am See zu entspannen...

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## bennson (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

2 Kollegen und ich fahren auch nach Schweden für 2 Wochen. Haus wird gerade von KN-Reisen gechecked und dann bekomme ich bescheid.  Es geht ( wenn das Haus frei ist ) nach Vikaresjön . Es sind 5 Seen die miteinander verbunden sind. Aber bestimmt noch niemand etwas drüber gehört.


----------



## daniel_ (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



bjay schrieb:


> 2 Kollegen und ich fahren auch nach Schweden für 2 Wochen. Haus wird gerade von KN-Reisen gechecked und dann bekomme ich bescheid.  Es geht ( wenn das Haus frei ist ) nach Vikaresjön . Es sind 5 Seen die miteinander verbunden sind. Aber bestimmt noch niemand etwas drüber gehört.



He,

dann brauchst die Infos von mir nicht mehr,oder?
Wollte heute abend mal suchen und dann auch einscannen...

Gruß
Daniel

PS. wo liegt denn Vikaresjön? Smaland?


----------



## bennson (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

soo .. das mit dem Urlaub wars jetzt erstmal !!

Einem ist aufeinmal aufgefallen das ihm 2 Wochen zulange ist und es langweilig würde. Toll ......

daniel_ jetzt brauche ich dich erst recht  weil jetzt sind wir nurnoch zu 2 :c


----------



## Bernd 18 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Hee bjay

verstehe ich das richtig das dein Schwedenurlaub ins wasser gefallen ist wie ******* ist das denn.
Ja mann sollte es sich schon vorher überlegen wie lange zwei Wochen sind und ich kann mir garnicht vorstellen das mir beim Angeln in Schweden lanweilig werden könnte.
Es tut mir wirklich sehr leid für dich vieleich klapts ja noch.
Wir fahren in den Herbstfährijen für eine Woche.
Ich drück dir die Daumen.

gruß Bernd


----------



## bennson (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

also bis jetzt sieht es echt schlecht aus. Zu 2 kann man als Azubi halt keiner 4 Mann+ Haus bezahlen  . Abwarten was daniel_ mir schickt das wär die Rettung


----------



## Palerado (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Warum fahrt ihr dann nicht nur eine Woche?
Also ich würde lieber die Zeit kürzer wählen, aber dafür nicht auf jeden Euro schauen müssen.


----------



## bennson (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

ich finde eine woche definitiv zu wenig !  Man kennt die Seen nicht und 5 Tage angeln bringt denke ich auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.

Naja Person 2 hat sich so über Person 3 aufgeregt und ihn aus entäuschung beleidigt das Person 3 aufjedenfall raus ist 

Ich halt mich daraus und versuche alternativen zu finden


----------



## bennson (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

YEAAHHH |supergri

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2335086&postcount=23


----------



## hechtangler_tom (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Ja, ist richtig. Der Ort heist Bjulebo. Ich bin ja ganz überrascht, dass den Ort jemand kenn. Das hätt ich nicht gedacht. 

Der eine Link mit der Rastplatz Bjurholm abfrage funktioniert bei mir nicht.


----------



## marlin2304 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Ja, ist richtig. Der Ort heist Bjulebo. Ich bin ja ganz überrascht, dass den Ort jemand kenn. Das hätt ich nicht gedacht.
> 
> Der eine Link mit der Rastplatz Bjurholm abfrage funktioniert bei mir nicht.




Den kennen mehr wie du denkst, auch hier.#h


----------



## bennyhill (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



bjay schrieb:


> soo .. das mit dem Urlaub wars jetzt erstmal !!
> 
> Einem ist aufeinmal aufgefallen das ihm 2 Wochen zulange ist und es langweilig würde. Toll ......
> 
> daniel_ jetzt brauche ich dich erst recht  weil jetzt sind wir nurnoch zu 2 :c


In dem einem Tröt habt ihr am Bolmen gebucht, in diesem hier wollt ihr an den Vikaresjön.
Aber davon mal Abgesehen, eigendlich war es klar das ihr *versagt.....
*


----------



## bennson (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



bennyhill schrieb:


> In dem einem Tröt habt ihr am Bolmen gebucht, in diesem hier wollt ihr an den Vikaresjön.
> Aber davon mal Abgesehen, eigendlich war es klar das ihr *versagt.....
> *



Dann les mal Post #52  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2335092&postcount=52

wenn du lesen könntest würde dir klar werden, dass vikaresjön zu 3 mann geplant war 

wer hat jetzt versagt?? #q


----------



## bennyhill (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



bjay schrieb:


> Dann les mal Post #52  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2335092&postcount=52
> 
> wenn du lesen könntest würde dir klar werden, dass vikaresjön zu 3 mann geplant war
> 
> wer hat jetzt versagt?? #q


Du scheinst es nicht zu kapieren, ob zu zweit oder zu dritt und wo auch immer hin, ist völlig belanglos, ihr werdet es nicht auf Reihe kriegen.LLLLLLLL


----------



## bennson (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

du musst es wissen :m

was kriegen wir deiner meinung nicht auf die reihe ? Wär nett wenn du ein paar anregungen schreiben könntest . vielleicht können wir etwas produktives aus deinen komischen beiträgen holen #h


----------



## daniel_ (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Du scheinst es nicht zu kapieren, ob zu zweit oder zu dritt und wo auch immer hin, ist völlig belanglos, ihr werdet es nicht auf Reihe kriegen.LLLLLLLL



Was los,warum gehst du hier so ab?


----------



## goeddoek (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Was los,warum gehst du hier so ab?



Ist wohl der "Winterfrust" :q :q

Solange keine Verwarnungen draus werden  :q


----------



## Tillamook (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

So, bei uns gehts im Mai ne Woche und im September 2 Wochen nach Schweden wie immer....

Im Mai an die Ostsee in Smaland, im Herbst mal sehn... entweder bei Växjö oder nach Dalarna... wird sich noch zeigen.#6


----------



## schmidt81 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

hallo
wir wollen auch so im mai- juni nach smaland. jetzt meine frage: wann sind die hechte fertig mit leichen????? 
mfg


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



schmidt81 schrieb:


> hallo
> wir wollen auch so im mai- juni nach smaland. jetzt meine frage: wann sind die hechte fertig mit leichen?????
> mfg



April max Anfang Mai, das hängt von der Länge des Winters ab.
Scheint diese Jahr wohl wieder eher zeitiger zu werden, sollte es nicht nochmal Frost geben.


----------



## daniel_ (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



dheilwagen schrieb:


> April max Anfang Mai, das hängt von der Länge des Winters ab.
> Scheint diese Jahr wohl wieder eher zeitiger zu werden, sollte es nicht nochmal Frost geben.



Bist dir sicher?
Weil selbst bei dem mildem  Winter 08 waren die Hechte recht spät dran,fand ich zumindestens...
Und dieses Jahr ist der Winter doch bisher recht kalt,oder nicht?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## schmidt81 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

dann sind die hechte bis himmelfahrt bestimmt fertig. 

und wann sind die zander dran? haben die in schweden schonzeit?

wir wollen entweder in der himmelfahrt-woche oder ab dem 21.6

MfG Schmidt


----------



## Jadeberg (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Hallo zusammen

Ich fahre mit meiner Familie zum ersten mal nach Schweden vom 22.08. bis 29.08. an den Bolmen See bei Ljungby.
Mein Mann und Sohn wolln dort auf Aal gehn über nacht und am Tag wolln wir uns die Gegend anschaun, die ja dort sehr schön sein soll.


----------



## eddyguru (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



maesox schrieb:


> ...Dann müßt ihr bei uns einziehen!!!


 

Hast nochmal Glück gehabt Matze.Wir haben in Verkebäck noch nen nettes Häuschen direkt am See für die zweite Woche gefunden:m

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja nen Tagestrip zusammen hin.So weit entfernt ist es ja nicht.Glaube so ca. 30km.

greetz

Eddy|wavey:


----------



## schoko (10. April 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Kann mir jemand mehr infos zu Adriansnäs geben. Köder, Fisch usw. ich fahre im Juli dorthin.


----------



## daniel_ (12. April 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



schoko schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mehr infos zu Adriansnäs geben. Köder, Fisch usw. ich fahre im Juli dorthin.



Wo soll das liegen? In der Nähe von...?
Paar mehr infos wären gut...


----------



## Schwede 84 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

war heut am Bolmen super wetter am morgen nen bissel zuviel Wind gegen 11 uhr war es dann ruhig, 
Wasser ist noch sehr kalt und der Zander naja 1 mini Zander wollte dann dochmal 


Hecht ist ganz gut aber leider nur die kleinen waren 6 Hechte alle zwischen 50 bis 65 cm
alles in tiefen um die 3 bis 5m    Die alten Hecht Damen sind bestimmt gerade dabei sich auf ihr liebesspiel einzustellen denke das dauert noch etwas wasser ist 10 bis 13 grad warm oder kalt 

alle Hechte auf der Osteseite von Bomsö gefangen im westen ging gar nichts

Barsche sind auch dabei gewesen aber nur kleine 

denke wenn das wetter so bleibt wird es in 2 wochen viel besser aussehen


----------



## hollywood*79 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

hallo,

wir wollen auch gerne diesen sommer nach schweden aber haben keinen plan wohin genau und kein ferienhaus. hauptsache sehr nahe am wasser...sodas die ruten immer im auge sind. hat einer nen tip?

reisezeit von 27 kw bis 34 kw.


----------



## Schwede 84 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

www.Bolmstadsateri.se

ist sehr gut dort    super boote

und dierekt am see 

12km  zur stadt 

kann ich nur empfelen


----------



## Johann (19. April 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Hej!
Dieses Jahr mal wieder etwas länger...16. Mai bis 20. Juni ... wie immer an den Åsunden in Västergötland :q

Hejdå och hälsningar
Johann


----------



## Schwede 84 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Das ist wirklich ne weile 

Ich bin ab nächsten Dienstag bis Montag am Bolmen am letzten we war es ja schon gut also ne ganze woche sollte dann noch viel besser sein :q

Werde dann berichten wie es war ich fahre hier hin www.Bolmstadsateri.se

Kenne fillip schon seit 3 jahren ist ein super typ

und die unterkünfte sind ein traum 

Kann ich nur weiterempfelen


----------



## snoopy2002 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Moin!
So, wir fahren zu zweit vom 23.05.-01.06.09 an den Vidöstern. Nähe Lagan/Ljungby.

Ist bei uns schon das 5`te mal. Die Vorfreude ist natürlich wie immer riesig.


Gruß
snoopy2002


----------



## FlipDaFish (24. April 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Nächsten Samstag gehts für eine Woche an den Asnen!!!
Ein Traum!#6
Fahren wieder zu Ulli und Mona. Hütte Gökboet. Ist zu der Zeit sonst noch jemand am Asnen?


----------



## Schwede 84 (25. April 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

war da schon lange nicht mehr 

bin ab dienstag ne woche am Bolmen war letztes we da und war ganz gut denke wird noch besser werden solange das wetter so anhält


----------



## horst050957 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Hallo ihr Schwedenplaner,
fahren am 22. August 09 zum 1. Mal nach Schweden.
Ort: Arkelstorp bei Kristianstad.
Haus liegt 300 Meter von einem See entfernt.
Diser See hat eine Verbindung zum Oppmansjon.
Hat jemand schon mal davon gehört und weiß wer wie es dort mit Angeln ausschaut?


----------



## Nitro (28. April 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Moin,
fahren vom 18.05-27.05 zum Glaskogen bei Arvika,bereits zum 6mal.
Hoffentlich haben wir diesmal mehr Glück mit dem Wetter! Letztes Jahr und vor drei Jahren 
Dauerregen,Sturm,und A....kalt .


----------



## Maik (29. April 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

bin auch bald da ab dem 09.05 1 woche nähe ronneby


----------



## slg60 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Hi, gibts schon irgendwen der Oben ist bzw war, um mal nen kleinen bericht über Wassertemps und Laichverhalten (Hecht) abzugeben, wäre sehr dankbar, Gruß!


----------



## Nitro (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

ops,  was habe ich da geschrieben natürlich fahren wir an den Glafsfjord und nicht an den Glaskogen!!!

Auch für mich währe die oben genannte Frage interessant!


----------



## Shadrap (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

So, hab jetzt auch was gefunden. Im September geht es nach Halland an den Stora Färgen bei Hyltebruk. Falls jemand wider Erwarten den See kennt, immer her mit den Infos! (bitte ).


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

vom 9ten Juli bis zum 13ten august geht`s für mich und meine familie wie jedes jahr nach schweden ... 
der see heißt Ärr ( eig. mit ° ) kennt aber wahrscheinlich ehh keiner! Barsch und Hecht werden meine hauptzielfische sein und nebenher werde ich gucken ob ich die eine oder andere Forelle erwische !
allen viel spaß ... mensch fahren hier viele an den Asnen !


----------



## abborre (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

@Nitro:
Soll ja in den letzten Jahren wieder ganz gut Zander geben 
im Glafsfjorden?!?!
Schon mal darauf geangelt bzw. welche auf die Seite gelegt???
Tack på svar.
Abborre


----------



## Tillamook (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

So September ist durchgeplant! 2 Wochen an den Vänern bei Äsensbruk! Mal sehn was da geht!?:m


----------



## Tärna (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Wie immer an den Bolmen vom 21.5 - 22.06.


----------



## slg60 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Gleich nen ganzen Monat, das geht!#6


----------



## hollywood*79 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

hallo,

nun da ich meine freundin inzw. auch fürs angeln begeistert habe...wollen wir gerne auch nach schweden..ein häuschen am wasser oder zumindest in der nähe...
leider haben wir nochnicht so das ganz passende gefunden. die  buchungsanfrage für DAS haus ist leider vom besitzer nicht beantwortet worden und somit sitzen wir was die unterkunft angeht nun auf dem trockenen..hat jm. noch nen tip? die letzten beiden wochen im juli oder so wären top!

was ist eigentlich ein flexticket bei den fähren?


----------



## bennson (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*



hollywood*79 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> nun da ich meine freundin inzw. auch fürs angeln begeistert habe...wollen wir gerne auch nach schweden..ein häuschen am wasser oder zumindest in der nähe...
> leider haben wir nochnicht so das ganz passende gefunden. die  buchungsanfrage für DAS haus ist leider vom besitzer nicht beantwortet worden und somit sitzen wir was die unterkunft angeht nun auf dem trockenen..hat jm. noch nen tip? die letzten beiden wochen im juli oder so wären top!
> ...



Guck mal in meinen alten Thread !


Vielleicht findest du etwas informatives:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144787


----------



## MickC70 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Vom 05.06 ob- 20.06. gehts nach Torsö (Vännern). Bin mal gespannt ob ich dort Fische finde.

Gruß aus Köln


----------



## Parasit (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

hallo,

ich bin vom 25.06. bis zum 06.07. in schweden. haus ist in der nähe von Särna (Darlana) und 100m vom See, der Teil des großen Stroms Österdalälven ist.
falls noch jemand ein paar infos oder tips hat immer her damit 

gruß Tony


----------



## Fagelforser (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

Ja ich sag mal Bescheidt. Nach dem Trip im Mai in Pukavik geht es mitte Juli 3 Wochen nach Fagelfors und im Oktober in den Herbstferien noch mal 2 Wochen. Vielleicht ist jemand in der Nähe und man fisch mal zusammen
Der Fagelforser


----------



## Tärna (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

So, nach 14 Tägige Unterbrechung zu Hause in Deutschland geht es am 5.7 wieder an den Bolmen. Voraussichtlich bis Mitte September. Aber nicht nur zum angeln sondern das Haus muß auch gestrichen werden. Ich hoffe, aber daß ich zum Abend hin doch des öfteren mit dem Boot zum schleppen raus fahren kann. Im Moment beisen laut meinem Nachbarn die Zander gans Gut und ich hoffe das es noch eine Weile so bleibt.
Gruß Tärna


----------



## bennson (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

komme am 25.7 nach 

Hoffe auch mal das die Zander Kollegen dann noch in guter Stimmung sind :vik:


----------



## mkl1611 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

ich komm am 18.07., lass mir noch ein paar übrig.....


----------



## bennson (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

wir sind in hölminge und ihr ??


----------



## mkl1611 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

wir sind in Skogen, da sieht man sich bestimmt mal auf dem Wasser


----------



## lorn (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

am 17.07 gehts auch bei mir zum bolmen. sehen uns dann vielleicht mal auf dem wasser. ich bin der mit dem 1,2m hecht und dem 1m zander im boot :vik: (ne spaß, hoffe ich fange überhaupt was :q)


----------



## stanleyclan (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

fahre auch am 18:q nach Schweden, allerdings nach Vaggeryd zum See Fängen. na ja bin dad erste mal in schweden und hoffe, dass ich in der woche mal etwas fange aber man soll halt immer POSITIV denken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hier mal Köder die ich einsetzen werde unter anderem


----------



## lorn (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2009*

in schweden is es schwieriger nichts zu fangen als was zu fangen :m


----------

